# Muzzleloader Kills, 2012



## dadsbuckshot

*Lets see your kills for 2012...

Deer, Bear, Hog, Small Game, Varmints, Turkey etc....

Looking forward to seeing the pictures and reading the stories *


----------



## _BuckMaster_

*1st Ever Muzzle Loader Kill*

Yeah It's A Little One 4 Point Buck Its My 1st With A Muzzle Loader 75 Yards Neck


----------



## snook24

*first muzzle loader turkey*

shot him with a 12ga muzzle loader at 50yrds..load was 2 ounce of #5 shot with 90gr of powder


----------



## snook24

*hog*

First hog of the year for me! shot this big sow with a 54 cal and a 535gr no excuse bullet...wasnt the best shot ive ever made because she was running but it was enough to put her down in 40yrds


----------



## _BuckMaster_

Great Turkey And Nice Pig Snook Great Shooting!!!!!! Congrats Man


----------



## snook24

Thanks buck master and congrats on your first muzzle loader buck!


----------



## Supercracker

Managed to eek out  a rare day off today to go traipse around the swamp and check out the islands in the flooded timber. 

Saw a young forked buck sneaking off of one island, he would have been an easy shot but not yet. lol. 

Got to a little island and heard some rustling and saw the tops of some grass moving. Stalked up closer and there were 3-5 nice eating sized pigs rooting around and wallowing. I got to what turned out to be a tick under 40 yds and took a knee. Gave a loud squeek , one of them looked up from wallowing and clickwhooshboom. DRT  You can see where she was wallowing right next to where she fell. 






I don't think they had ever been shot at before. The rest of the sounder ran angled towards me and stopped in some brush about 20 yards away. I got down and reloaded again as quick as I could but they finally ran off before I could finish. 

Turned out nice. Probably about 60-70lbs. 








She had this weird lump on her. I figured I would find a broadhead or something in it, but there wasn't.





Nice morning all in all. Can't wait to get back again this weekend.


----------



## Redleaf

Sausage!!!


----------



## flyfisher76544

good one!!


----------



## Nicodemus

Supercracker said:


> Managed to eek out  a rare day off today to go traipse around the swamp and check out the islands in the flooded timber.
> 
> Saw a young forked buck sneaking off of one island, he would have been an easy shot but not yet. lol.
> 
> Got to a little island and heard some rustling and saw the tops of some grass moving. Stalked up closer and there were 3-5 nice eating sized pigs rooting around and wallowing. I got to what turned out to be a tick under 40 yds and took a knee. Gave a loud squeek , one of them looked up from wallowing and clickwhooshboom. DRT  You can see where she was wallowing right next to where she fell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think they had ever been shot at before. The rest of the sounder ran angled towards me and stopped in some brush about 20 yards away. I got down and reloaded again as quick as I could but they finally ran off before I could finish.
> 
> Turned out nice. Probably about 60-70lbs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She had this weird lump on her. I figured I would find a broadhead or something in it, but there wasn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice morning all in all. Can't wait to get back again this weekend.





Congratulations on a good hunt and makin` meat. Fine lookin` rifle you got there too.


----------



## snook24

Nice pig and rifle!


----------



## flyfisher76544

Well got out this morning before the rain decides to get here. Was a beautiful morning in the 60's and over-cast with an unusual wind coming out of the northeast. I wasn't able to get out and scout and the primitive weapons season opened this weekend on Fort Stewart. Well as I was sneaking down a trail looking for deer sign, this fella was coming down the same trail headin right towards me. As soon as his head was behind a pine I took a knee and cocked my flinter. He kept coming and at 40 yards I took the shot. TVM Early Lancaster .50 cal, 70 grains of 3f with a .490 round ball .018 patch. Dropped him right where he stood. First kill for this gun.


----------



## Supercracker

Quick morning bird hunt at a preserve. Original Belgian Percussion double.


----------



## Da Possum

Supercracker said:


> Quick morning bird hunt at a preserve. Original Belgian Percussion double.



That's a great picture!!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

*Shot a decent 8 pointer*

Only image I could get to load from my iPhone in the woods. 165lbs, 15 inch spread


----------



## pse hunter

Got a 150 pound sow this morning at 10:15 shot it with a 
CVA optima 100gr of BH209 and a 300gr hornady XTP
first hog


----------



## RNC

*My favorite kinda yote is a .....*

Settin in the stand this evening and she just walked out like she had a deathwish  

She had her eye on somethin tho and didnt realize I was settin so close ,so at 80yds I let the TC Hawken 50cal say her eulogy ;]

High shoulder shot dropped her like a rock


----------



## Redleaf

Good shot RNC,  do you know Clark Hudson?


----------



## bohunter0328

*S FL 8 pt.*

Shot him Sunday evening. 8pt 125lbs 5 1/2 year old. Not my biggest S FL deer,but he is the oldest.


----------



## flatfoot

*Got this one yesterday morning about 9:00 ish*

I was blessed with a geat day off from work!


----------



## jtexaslonestar

*First muzzleloader kill.*

I took off work today and went to my property to hang a stand. I decided to bring my Thompson Center Hawken .50 cal along for the ride. I had been practicing with patch and ball so i loaded it with 50 gr. of pyrodex loose and ball with a .010 prelubed patch. I began walking the trail to my tree and after 100 yds  noticed movement to my left. I see a doe bedded down and a spike standing behind her.  I slowly pulled the hammer back and lined up on the doe. One large smoke cloud later, meat on the ground. She was DRT from 45yds! 





Complete pass through!
thanks for reading!!


----------



## ButcherTony




----------



## Geeseman

finaly got to let the Thompson sing! 645pm he stepped out 30 yards away. Looked like someone kicked him in the ribs when it hit him. His tarsel glands were loaded and is stinky! or was!


----------



## canecutter1

Killed my first deer with a Muzzleloader 10/19/2012 at 8:02 am at 70 yards dropped him in his tracks. Was using 90 gr of blackhorn 209 and a 250 gr shockwave


----------



## vcd1363

Warren County, 7 pointer, 160 lbs, Hornady SST 300 gr, great pass through,,,went 30 yards and dead,,,glad i quit using powerbelts!


----------



## pse hunter

got a small doe this morning, CVA optima 100gr of BH209
and a 300gr hornady XTP


----------



## fredw

*Opening weekend of Primitive Weapons season*

Both taken with TC 50 caliber, 100 grains of Pyrodex,  and Powerbelt 295 grain hollow points.

Saturday afternoon's doe





Sunday morning's doe


----------



## snuffy

*Monroe Co. 7*

Not a monster but was glad to get him.

54 Cal. 535 grain No Excuses bullet ( thanks again Godogs 57)
Shot around 40 yards. Low behind shoulder Ran about 5 feet.


----------



## weekender

Black Knight 245 gr Powerbelt Areotip 100 gr powrdex 50 yd shot 20 yd recovery


----------



## jesnic

Hawken 50 cal. RPB, 70 yards, DOA.


----------



## snook24

Shot this guy with a cva optima, 100gr bh209 and a 300gr hornady sst. Shot at 200 yards and he dropped. Thanks again for all who have helped me!


----------



## frankwright

Yesterday November 8th I was hunting with a friend on his property. 
I was carrying my Cabela's Hawken, 90grns of Pyrodex with a 385 grn Great Plains bullet.

37 degree cold morning but a little windy. I was in a stand just 15 yards back in the woods from a long narrow food plot.

I had a beautiful 8 pointer walk right in front of my stand, less than ten yards. Just walking, not feeding or chasing. It was a young buck so I decided to let him go, I bleated at him in hopes of getting a picture but he just kept walking.
Right before 11:00 I saw a doe in the food plot about 30 yards away. I looked her over good and knew she was a nice sized doe and I knew I would shoot if she gave me a shot.
Finally she was positioned right and I picked a path trough the brush, I had to lean backwards to get a clean shot. I dropped the hammer and the gun popped but no fire. I seriously think that is the first time that has ever happened. I pulled off the old musket cap and dug in my pocket for my loader that had four more caps. 

I remember the deer never moved after the shot but my friend heard the cap pop a long ways away.
I got a new cap on, saw the deer was still near where she was. I set the rear trigger, lined up and fired. Two deer ran off and neither looked hit.
I knew my phone would vibrate and it did. My friend asking about the shot. I told him I must have missed as the deer ran off unhurt.
I reloaded and we agreed we would meet at noon and also double check my hit.

I got down at noon and walked to where the deer was and there was blood everywhere. I waited for my friend and we wnt into the brush and followed good blood for about 50 yards and there was the deer.
It was a button buck. I never saw but one deer and when I was getting another cap, the doe must have held back and the little guy came forward.
Perfect hit through both lungs but I am surprised it went that far after that big chunk of lead went straight through.
I wouldn't have shot the button if I had known but I will eat him and enjoy him.


----------



## snook24

shot her at 60 yards. 100 gr bh209 and a 300gr sst cva optima drt. loving this new set up.


----------



## pse hunter

Got a doe and a yote this morning, shot the yote first and got the doe about 30 mins later, CVA optima 100gr of BH209 and a 300gr hornady XTP. had a great day


----------



## snook24

Nice!!


----------



## snook24

I went out for the last afternoon I could for the year in the northern zone trying to get a little more meat. I was sitting in a pine thicket and had my video camera with me. I had a doe come running in being chased by a buck. He wasn't huge so I decided to take the doe. This was the first deer I've shot on video all season of trying! It's not easy by yourself. I was shooting my cva optima with 100 gr of bh209 and a 300gr hornady sst and as soon as I figure out how to transfer it to the computer and load it on here I will.


----------



## GTHunter

This was my first deer with a muzzleloader. I shot her on December 23. I passed up numerous 8 pointers this year waiting on the big one, but he never showed. She field dressed 95 pounds. I used my CVA Wolf with two 50 grain 777 pellets and a 250 grain Hornady SST. Thank you to everyone who has posted about this gun and load. I have lurked on here for years, but rarely post. However, the information I have learned has been invaluable and I am extremely thankful for it.


----------



## the ben pearson hunter

I forgot to post these up last season...oops. All were taken with an old knight MK-85 using 350 grain Barnes bullets with 90 grains of Goex. I killed the doe opening day while Dad killed the big 7 pointer during the next week. The other dinky looking bucks I killed near the end of the season. All deer were TN deer.


----------

